# The Pups



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I wanted to share some pictures of Luka (mini dachshund) and Penny (chihuahua)! 

This is my favorite pic of him!









He has had so much fun swimming in the lake this summer, he's like a little otter!









Luka napping. See the little 'Z' and 'J' on his back? 









Baby Luka. The poor little guy is a poster child for bad breeding, he came to us with a pretty bad overbite and an one testicle that still hasn't dropped (which will be fixed when he gets neutered this Tuesday!).









Penny looking sweet.









Penny relaxing on our dirty laundry.









Best buds!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Just adorable. I have a soft spot for Chihuahuas <3 I have 1, and he the best thing to come into my life in a long time.
Chi's SO so not deserve the bad stigma they get :/

How is your mini dachshund energy wise? I hear they can be wild childs, but he is so precious looking lol.


----------

